# NL: Preparations to immigrate in 2 years. Any tips?



## finchZA (Jan 25, 2020)

Hello all. I'm a South African planning to emigrate in 2 years time to the Netherlands with my wife. My plan is to finish my postgraduate studies by then and qualify as a Chartered Accountant. My wife is qualified in law and financial compliance. Both in our early thirties.

In between we plan learning some Dutch and perhaps some Dutch finance modules. 

I would like to know if you have any other tips or advice to best prepare us. With relation to job seeking, visas, cities or any other important info we might not be aware of that will enable us to best prepare.

Thank you in advance!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------

